# Black cars with patterns



## strokedgsxr (Jul 7, 2008)

I found me a 62 ss it's all black and I'd like to do some thing to make it stand out. I've seen lots of other colors with patterns on the roof and stripes, but I can't picture how it will look on a black car. Anybody got an pics or ideas? I was thinking of going with some color on the wheels too maybe black hoops and chrome spokes or something like that......


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

id like to see some too,black with some subtle patterns is what i have in mind


----------



## strokedgsxr (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 26 2008, 07:34 PM~11710045
> *id like to see some too,black with some subtle patterns is what i have in mind
> *


Exactly :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I know the silver cars with black patters look really nice so the other way around should be good as well


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

All done by Coast One out of San Jose...


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 27 2008, 09:23 AM~11713488
> *All done by Coast One out of San Jose...
> 
> 
> ...


dam that shit is niceee


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

not done yet, more later


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

i really like the look of that car :biggrin: 

nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

mmmmm i like that :yes:


----------



## strokedgsxr (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks nice! How do you think an impala would look with just the top patterned. I wasn't really looking for a black car but I'll have to make do. Interior is white. I think I will change it to red.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## strokedgsxr (Jul 7, 2008)

Hells yeah. Can you get a rear/side shoot. So I can see the top and the side @ the same time. That shit's tight homie


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 27 2008, 09:07 PM~11716299
> *mmmmm i like that :yes:
> 
> 
> ...



Todd, thats Abel's car from the LUX in Montreal. He had it at Scrape. Patterns look killer.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 29 2008, 09:01 PM~11732265
> *Todd, thats Abel's car from the LUX in Montreal.  He had it at Scrape. Patterns look killer.
> *


 :0 i really like that.....i gotta get to scrape next summer and see what ive been missing  :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 27 2008, 09:23 AM~11713488
> *All done by Coast One out of San Jose...
> 
> 
> ...


fucking awesome :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

HERE IS A BAD ASS PATTERN JOB ON A BLACK BASE


















HOPE THIS HELPS. :biggrin:


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Sep 30 2008, 03:40 PM~11740035
> *HERE IS A BAD ASS PATTERN JOB ON A BLACK BASE
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is nice!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 30 2008, 07:08 PM~11743103
> *that shit is nice!!!
> *


Yeah I like that one


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 27 2008, 09:43 PM~11717357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is fukkin nice


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 27 2008, 07:23 AM~11713488
> *All done by Coast One out of San Jose...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 Damn thats nice....


----------



## strokedgsxr (Jul 7, 2008)

Keep em coming


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Sep 30 2008, 12:40 PM~11740035
> *HERE IS A BAD ASS PATTERN JOB ON A BLACK BASE
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Sep 27 2008, 08:23 AM~11713488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




are these done in pearls or candies?


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 27 2008, 07:23 AM~11713488
> *All done by Coast One out of San Jose...
> 
> 
> ...


Im feeling this one!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Heres one of a club members car










pic was from the old owner of the car


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

Just a thought that came to mid, but is it possible to ghost an image or anything into black? Like use a really dark grey or do like a black/clear mixture over it like how you do brake lights?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Sep 30 2008, 12:40 PM~11740035
> *HERE IS A BAD ASS PATTERN JOB ON A BLACK BASE
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DID THIS PAINT JOB? :worship:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Oct 13 2008, 06:25 PM~11852852
> *WHO DID THIS PAINT JOB? :worship:
> *


LEVI


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 13 2008, 06:59 PM~11853186
> *LEVI
> *


 FROM WHAT SHOP? OR FROM WHERE? GREAT SHIT!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Oct 5 2008, 03:06 PM~11784132
> *are these done in pearls or candies?
> *


just pearls.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 19 2008, 05:15 PM~11911164
> *just pearls.
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Sep 27 2008, 01:41 PM~11714261
> *not done yet, more later
> 
> 
> ...



this one is siiiick


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you!!:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## HaYLo72 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 14 2008, 05:33 PM~12159584
> *Thank you!!:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



pearls over black??


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

It's actually diffrent charcoals, silver, and white with large and micro flake, under a transparent black! uffin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Oct 11 2008, 01:16 PM~11838672
> *Heres one of a club members car
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT SHIT.. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

WE JUST FINISHED THIS...ANOTHER ROB VANDERSLICE ORIGINAL   
NO CANDIES JUST SILVER AND BLACK


----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

clean


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

any more


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

my old linc back in 03 nothing crazy













freinds truck all pearls over black with red ice pearl in the clear


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

nothing with baby blue patterns??


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Oct 11 2008, 12:16 PM~11838672
> *Heres one of a club members car
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT COLOR R THOSE PATTERNS IN


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 18 2008, 04:49 PM~12194687
> *WE JUST FINISHED THIS...ANOTHER ROB VANDERSLICE ORIGINAL
> NO CANDIES JUST SILVER AND BLACK
> 
> ...


 NICE WORK BUT WAY TOO MUCH


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 27 2008, 09:43 PM~11717357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 18 2008, 05:49 PM~12194687
> *WE JUST FINISHED THIS...ANOTHER ROB VANDERSLICE ORIGINAL
> NO CANDIES JUST SILVER AND BLACK
> 
> ...


Pics don't do it justice....it is crazy deep patterns when it is in the sun.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

THA BASE ON THIS RIDE IS A DARK ASS BLUE, ITS PRETTY CLOSE TO BLACK :biggrin: 













































[


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 13 2009, 07:38 PM~14463205
> *THA BASE ON THIS RIDE IS A DARK ASS BLUE, ITS PRETTY CLOSE TO BLACK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Off the fuckin hook


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

CHECK OUT THA VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 14 2009, 03:38 AM~14463205
> *THA BASE ON THIS RIDE IS A DARK ASS BLUE, ITS PRETTY CLOSE TO BLACK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I love that pic :0


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 14 2009, 12:03 AM~14466203
> *CHECK OUT THA VIDEO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin sick..
i just nutted


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 14 2009, 12:03 AM~14466203
> *CHECK OUT THA VIDEO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Homie you got skills....do you have a topic with more of your work?....I checked your myspace but it only has a couple cars


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jul 14 2009, 05:06 PM~14474276
> *Damn Homie you got skills....do you have a topic with more of your work?....I checked your myspace but it only has a couple cars
> *


THANKZ HOMIE.... I NEED TO MAKE ONE SOME TIME ..... AND ON MYSPACE I JUS RECENTLY STARTED TAKIN FLIKS N POSTIN THEM UP...BUT ALSO ID HAD TO TAKE SUM OFF CUZ DA OWNER WANTED THEIR RIDE TO BE TOPSECRET


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 15 2009, 08:33 AM~14480579
> *THANKZ HOMIE....  I NEED TO MAKE ONE SOME TIME  ..... AND ON MYSPACE  I JUS RECENTLY STARTED TAKIN FLIKS N POSTIN  THEM UP...BUT ALSO ID HAD TO TAKE SUM OFF CUZ DA OWNER WANTED THEIR RIDE TO BE TOPSECRET
> *


True


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jul 12 2009, 04:15 PM~14451227
> *WHAT COLOR R THOSE PATTERNS IN
> *


ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Oct 11 2008, 12:16 PM~11838672
> *Heres one of a club members car
> 
> 
> ...


what colors and brand paints in those patterns


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jul 16 2009, 07:36 PM~14497204
> *what colors and brand paints in those patterns
> *


I used several different shades of silver and white pearls... I wish I had taken good pics once I had finished it.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Painted this cutt for a homeboy. He's still not finished, had to show you though


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jul 17 2009, 04:46 AM~14501277
> *I used several different shades of silver and white pearls... I wish I had taken good pics once I had finished it.
> *


 do u have any pics of tape or other stages ???


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jul 27 2009, 02:17 PM~14594819
> *do u have any pics of tape or other stages  ???
> *


I did let me see what I can find..


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 13 2009, 07:38 PM~14463205
> *THA BASE ON THIS RIDE IS A DARK ASS BLUE, ITS PRETTY CLOSE TO BLACK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Awsome.  



> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 14 2009, 12:03 AM~14466203
> *CHECK OUT THA VIDEO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 13 2009, 07:38 PM~14463205
> *THA BASE ON THIS RIDE IS A DARK ASS BLUE, ITS PRETTY CLOSE TO BLACK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :thumbsup: :h5: VERY NICE BRO...


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

here's my 64
patterns done by COAST 1


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice stuff


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

heres mine.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 13 2009, 07:38 PM~14463205
> *THA BASE ON THIS RIDE IS A DARK ASS BLUE, ITS PRETTY CLOSE TO BLACK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS HARD :0 NICE RIDE  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 13 2009, 07:38 PM~14463205
> *THA BASE ON THIS RIDE IS A DARK ASS BLUE, ITS PRETTY CLOSE TO BLACK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Sep 27 2008, 10:41 AM~11714261
> *not done yet, more later
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good though.....


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 27 2008, 08:43 PM~11717357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of the side view?


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

[


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 27 2008, 07:23 AM~11713488
> *All done by Coast One out of San Jose...
> 
> 
> ...


first pic is nice. :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 28 2009, 04:55 PM~15807221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: bad ass cadi!!!


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

BIG SPANKS BIG BODY IS TIGHT EXCELLENT CHOICE OF COLORS & VERY WELL EXCECUTED PATTERNS.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 28 2009, 04:55 PM~15807221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this cadi too.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 3 2010, 11:25 PM~16507511
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Feb 4 2010, 01:25 AM~16508218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 fkn sick :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

ttt that some nice work !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by strokedgsxr_@Sep 26 2008, 03:49 PM~11709420
> *I found me a 62 ss it's all black and I'd like to do some thing to make it stand out. I've seen lots of other colors with patterns on the roof and stripes, but I can't picture how it will look on a black car. Anybody got an pics or ideas? I was thinking of going with some color on the wheels too maybe black hoops and chrome spokes or something like that......
> *


I got a black 62 ad well just leave it all black less is more with black cars people always give me props for how I have it no patterns no pinstip no leafing just all black :biggrin:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

kandy koated kustoms.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> here's my 64
> patterns done by COAST 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

Come check out my Store in Garland, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST

FACEBOOK.COM/UNIQUK

SHOP # 214.664.0745


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

Come check out my Store in Garland, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST

FACEBOOK.COM/UNIQUK

SHOP # 214.664.0745


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

PAINTED BY MAGIKMIKE, PORT ST.LUCIE FL REPPIN STYLISTICS FLA


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
























my old one!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 18 2008, 05:49 PM~12194687
> *WE JUST FINISHED THIS...ANOTHER ROB VANDERSLICE ORIGINAL
> NO CANDIES JUST SILVER AND BLACK
> 
> ...


baddass


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

im thinking about doing some patterns on my lac.. just sucks caus i got the full vynal top, so no roof patterns


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 27 2008, 10:43 PM~11717357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

anyone have pics of black cars with pinstriping (not patterns)? Im looking for some color ideas of subtle striping on a black cadillac. maybe like darker blue or purples on black??


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

i did gold ghost pearl patterns on mine











and by under cutting the pearl you cannot see it at all unless the light hits it


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Black and red looks sick!!!!!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody have pics of black with some purple marballizer?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Jo 64 SS+Oct 23 2009, 11:44 AM~15445361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Oct 23 2009, 03:47 PM~15447589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE WORK........ :worship: :worship:


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Any black and blue only?


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## cali707sf (Sep 10, 2011)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTT :biggrin:


Any info on that base?!?!?! Sick ass blue color... Looks like black with a massive amount of blue pearl...


----------

